# You Know It's Getting Close When...



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

You know it's almost steelie season when we get our first thread closed here in the steelhead forum.  Was there some nasty personal attack that was removed from that thread or something?...Because although that thread would have eventually escalated to it, I didn't read anything that I thought warranted the thread being closed.  The little hissy fits and arguments on here from steelhead anglers with their panties all in a bunch can sometimes be almost as entertaining as actually catching steel. I guess you steelhead moderators have developed some itchy trigger fingers over the summer off-season. I say treat a dispute on here like a hockey fight...let 'em go at it for a while (everyone loves it!) the jabs aren't really hurting anyone, but then once someone lands that big haymaker and drops the fight down to the ice they go and break it up.

As for the issue of anglers no longer getting away with tresspassing on others private property...sorry about your loss, but this never justifies anyone attacking individuals on this or any other forum who post the name of any of the allmighty unmentionable streams. It is to most steelhead anglers, common knowledge that any river, creek, or ditch that drains into Lake Erie will get some amount of steelhead running up it. The ODNR even posts on their website the names of nearly every stream in Steelhead Alley both stocked and unstocked and even provides maps of the streams. I can totally understand the idea of not posting exact spots, (which I myself don't do), but to demand that someone not be able to name a whole body of water that does have public access is going way overboard. It is an absolute shame that some individuals have no respect for others property or even the very world they live in. I'm sure that most all of you who fish or just pass through private but not posted shore lines are very respectfull of the landowners property and it is just a smaller sampling of anglers who spoiled the fun. Reguardless, unless you have the written permission from all of the landowners whose property you are accessing, all of you fine sporstmen and women are still 'respectfully tresspassing', (how's that for an oxymoron!?). My back yard is also 'private but not posted' but still I don't ever want to see any of you passing through it...Why should it be any different for a property owner whose backyard happens to be the bank of a steelie stream???

John


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

jojopro said:


> The ODNR even posts on their website the names of nearly every stream in Steelhead Alley both stocked and unstocked and even provides maps of the streams.


I get what you're saying, John. However, the DNR doesn't say that joe fisherman '*slammed them or went 25 for 30* below the ford or wherever. It's comments like this that lead to pressure, litter, general disrespect and posted signs. People, as a general rule, are lazy and very few will get a DNR map or a DeLorme atlas and walk to find fish. They will if someone posts success and specific locations. Be it that OGF is one of, if not the only Ohio site that allows this, *PART* of the blame rests here.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

*signed*

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I get what you're saying, John. However, the DNR doesn't say that joe fisherman '*slammed them or went 25 for 30* below the ford or wherever. It's comments like this that lead to pressure, litter, general disrespect and posted signs. People, as a general rule, are lazy and very few will get a DNR map or a DeLorme atlas and walk to find fish. They will if someone posts success and specific locations. Be it that OGF is one of, if not the only Ohio site that allows this, *PART* of the blame rests here.


Where have read that OGF condones or encourages folks to litter and defecate on private property?? And trespass? The OGF forums are for folks to post reports and/or general fishing information. If people choose to post where they catch fish is totally up to the individual. Keeping it a secret again is their right. But to blame the OGF for those actions is absurd. Way back at some point folks on here found enough interest to create a specific forum for Steelhead Talk so the owners put up the forum. But being a moderator I can say that it is probably been the biggest headache of a forum that is on the site and that has nothing to do with my stance on the topic. It has everything to do with the fact that people constantly get on their high horse and begin attacking others. But even if the steelhead forum did not exist there would still be the same headaches to deal with because I seriously doubt that the OGF owners are going to take a stance in which they would ban any mention of steelheading in the rivers. So we will continue to take the same approach of handling each issue as it arises and handling each violator as they come forth. I guess it will continue to be a way of life around here. I did not close the prior thread but in reading back I think it should be pretty obvious to most that the reason for its closing was that it was quickly turning into a case of blaming the OGF and other forums because someone did not agree with others' views and practices. Personal attacks have always been and will continue to be a violation of the OGF rules of conduct.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I get what you're saying, John. However, the DNR doesn't say that joe fisherman '*slammed them or went 25 for 30* below the ford or wherever. It's comments like this that lead to pressure, litter, general disrespect and posted signs. People, as a general rule, are lazy and very few will get a DNR map or a DeLorme atlas and walk to find fish. They will if someone posts success and specific locations. Be it that OGF is one of, if not the only Ohio site that allows this, *PART* of the blame rests here.


Goby

I both agree and disagree with you on several counts here...Yes, posting about one's success at a very specific location will certainly bring more fishing pressure to it, and yes many so called 'anglers' have no respect for nature and other's property. Anyone who enjoys the fishing success they had in a particular spot would be wise not to post any specifics about the location.

Granted, many anglers are extremely lazy! They dont' really want to go 'fishing' but rather they want to be spoon fed very specific information so that they can go 'catching'. 

I disagree that OGF is partly to blame for river access being lost. Simply allowing the so called 'unmentionables' to be named is not the reason for the loss of access. All of the 'respectful tresspassers' were accessing the river on borrowed time anyways. Even if OGF, or the whole internet didn't exist, the property would have become posted anyways in time. One of the anglers introduces a buddy to the private spot, than he or she introduces someone else, and so on and so forth. Even if every angler was very respectful of the property, the landowners would eventually get tired of seeing fishermen walking through their backyards every day.

What urks me the most on here, is when someone innocently enough posts about an unmentionable and then just gets bombarded with attacks from other members. If all they did was say the name of the river, well then I don't really see any harm. If they posted specifics about private but not posted water, than it would be much more effective for members to plead their case with a PM to the original poster, explaining why doing so is ill-advised. When people go on the attack about it though, it only brings more attention to the waters they are wanting to keep secret. 

John


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

bkr43050 summed it up exactly.

Guys, if you don't want to post locations, then don't. 

Bashing others that do is a TOS violation and will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I have *never* said and will never say that OGF condones disrespecting people and/or land owner's rights either in the form of personal attacks or crapping on someone's lawn. What I'm getting at is, this is a multi-part problem. Posts with specific locations, especially those spots where the land owner allows fishing, lead to more pressure. When the number of anglers increases the likelihood of the *one* bad apple showing up also increases. It only takes one pile before the posted sign. Since OGF allows the posting of specific locations and unstocked rivers, which are largely private, the board shares part of the responsibility for the increased pressure. I'm not saying *all* of the pressure and certainly none of the boneheaded disrespect. Obviously the disrespect is the individuals fault. I spend a lot of time on our rivers and have spoken to a lot of people. In fact, when I run into people I ask them how they found this spot and if they belong to any of the fishing sites. Invariably they mention OGF and TSS. I fish some remote spots and am surprised at the number of people who say, _'I found this spot on OGF and heard it was good. I don't post, just lurk.'_


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys I like the arguement but I am from ashtabula and have fished that area many times. It used to be posted for the longest time because people were being complete idiots not because the internet. The internet might of helped give it more recognition. 

Now It looks like it got posted again and its not this sites fault. Its the people that are complete idiots. Some of it falls on the hands of the guides because if you know the area then you know who is trucking through that area. Not to many people really know that spot all that well unless they are guided thru there or have gotten out and explored and asked permission. It is a shame that it happened but what do you expect when people can't pick up after themselves or are exposing themselves on the guys property.

The other spot right by the ford itself thats just a circus area.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im staying out of this one.......All im going to say is if ur an ogf member, LURKER, or n e one else and u do go to a river, stocked or not. please take home what u bring to the river and this thread would never have took place.... me and goby pull so much trash from rivers we walk it really hurts everyone else. im sure u have some space in your vest that u can put that plastic baggy in.... So lets have a good season this year and lets not bash and blame and turn this forum this season into a b**ching post. i for one love putting pics and river conditions on here, but as the years go by its getting old as tom dick and harry pitch a b*tch because he says hey, i know that log in ur pic, thats on the ash, thanks for showing everyone where the fish is.. well i didnt tell where it was, tom dick and harry just did, and then a thread like that gets started... 
Every one on here is just going to have to take it because as the years pass, there r more and more fisherman out there and more people on the net and new members to ogf.... so all it takes is a local, which i think is more on the ash than n e one, or a lurker or a ogf member to throw down that can.... U cant put the blame on just one person, but we as members can help by just taking two seconds and stop to pick up that can or paper or plasic bags on the way to or from the hole. 
 Have a good season and lets all get along out there.
And fishinbula, we have to hook up again this year. send me ur number.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

This is for a quick break from a serious, BUT INTELLIGENT DISCUSSION (thank you everyone so far for not attacking and sinking this thread) on steelheading....


I only defecate on PUBLIC land, thank you very much....

...carry on.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR very agressively promotes their Steelhead program and spends a lot of license dollars developing it.
Its a numbers game and with it come crowds.
Crowds will irritate some landowners.
They stock a very popular fish that unfortunately runs up ditches and streams in residential areas.
The Steelhead program, hordes of anglers and landowner complaints began long before OGF was around.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Im staying out of this one.......All im going to say is if ur an ogf member, LURKER, or n e one else and u do go to a river, stocked or not. please take home what u bring to the river and this thread would never have took place.... me and goby pull so much trash from rivers we walk it really hurts everyone else. im sure u have some space in your vest that u can put that plastic baggy in.... So lets have a good season this year and lets not bash and blame and turn this forum this season into a b**ching post. i for one love putting pics and river conditions on here, but as the years go by its getting old as tom dick and harry pitch a b*tch because he says hey, i know that log in ur pic, thats on the ash, thanks for showing everyone where the fish is.. well i didnt tell where it was, tom dick and harry just did, and then a thread like that gets started...
> Every one on here is just going to have to take it because as the years pass, there r more and more fisherman out there and more people on the net and new members to ogf.... so all it takes is a local, which i think is more on the ash than n e one, or a lurker or a ogf member to throw down that can.... U cant put the blame on just one person, but we as members can help by just taking two seconds and stop to pick up that can or paper or plasic bags on the way to or from the hole.
> Have a good season and lets all get along out there.
> And fishinbula, we have to hook up again this year. send me ur number.


Couldnt have said it better. Thanks for the voice of reason and hope everyone has a fantastic season!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Please tell me all the secret spots-LOL----I would like to do some steel heading for the first time this year and could use some tips-----Also where are some good spots in the lake trolling for them? Hows the Vermillion this time of year?


Thanx Mike


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

dont believe OGF is responsible at all. but the people who _hotspot_ should openly be bashed and ridiculed. this would also include darcy egan, who seems to have made a career of revealing these places.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Bashing is a violation of the TOS. 

Can we move on please.


----------

